# iPod Touch Gets Hot FAST!



## TeChh (May 11, 2013)

So, my dad was using my iPod Touch 4G 16GB yesterday and then my mom said it turned off because it has a warning sign saying it was too hot. Naturally, I let it cool down and tried using it again, but no luck; within 3 minutes it got so hot it burned my fingers, literally. I let it alone the whole night and tried charging it in the morning and it got hot within 3 minutes again. How can I fix this manually? Do I take it to an Apple Store? Will I get charged for repair if I'm still under the 1 year warranty?


----------



## UCanFixit (May 16, 2013)

TeChh said:


> So, my dad was using my iPod Touch 4G 16GB yesterday and then my mom said it turned off because it has a warning sign saying it was too hot. Naturally, I let it cool down and tried using it again, but no luck; within 3 minutes it got so hot it burned my fingers, literally. I let it alone the whole night and tried charging it in the morning and it got hot within 3 minutes again. How can I fix this manually? Do I take it to an Apple Store? Will I get charged for repair if I'm still under the 1 year warranty?


So, if it is not an obvious contamination problem (dirty vents, etc) and it is still under warranty, I would definitely look into getting it serviced before attempting to use it again. However, not understanding the terms of your warranty, I cannot answer the service charge question; however, sometimes stores offer you a "no questions asked" extended warranty, so, if you have purchased that additional warranty (at time of the sale), they might just give you a new one on the spot.


----------

